# April fools



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Did anyone pull an April fools joke on someone? Here's what I sent my main office via email. I'm in the middle of a huge contract so I'm pretty sure it shook them up. Del is the secretary that receives the emails. 



Effective 4-1-10 at 5:00 PM, I resign my employment at this company. Please be advised this is notification to remove Aaron Equipment property, the truck, parts, computer, cell phone and credit cards from my residence located at XXXXX XXXX Road, Nettleton Mississippi on or before 4-15-10 or the Lee County Sheriff's office will be contacted and they will remove said property.

Del, after the argument Ben and I had this morning I feel very unappreciated and taken advantage of. Good luck in your future endeavors. 


Darryl Gates

:nutkick:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ive seen nothing except google renaming to topeka for today only.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've got one going thats pretty decent... got 3 people already...


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Bruin you better hope they get that joke or you'll be sol.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Did they contact you?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

That was meant strictly for the secretary, I called the owner just after I sent it and told him to pay no attention to it, it was an April fools joke on Del. I'm not real sure he found the same humor in it that I did. LMAO


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

nice one, but next time tell them that his\her car is on fire that`ll really get them going.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hahahahaha good one D. I'm sure you had'em worried for a little bit.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I got had.......

Roommate called, said hey someone broke in the garage last night and got your Brute and your brothers outty,.... Police are here, but they need you, etc.....

I reached boiling point.


----------

